# M & P has no lather



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2013)

I was given nearly 7lbs of a simply fabulous brand M & P base, its a cheap o brand and not very good. I'd hate to see it go to waste but its worthless as a soap since it has virtually no lather and leaves my skin feeling kinda sticky.
Is there anything I can do to help it perform like it should? Anything at all I can at least try to increase lather? Its also hard as a rock once its cool, does it need a bit of water added or maybe some liquid glycerin? The bags have been sitting around open for quite some time.


----------



## Robert (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you sure it's soap?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, its melt and pour glycerin base. Directions say melt, add scent/color and pour into molds. I remelted the bar I made, added a tiny amount of glycerin to see if it will soften up some. It was hard enough that I had trouble cutting it with a crinkle cutter.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/5-pound-clear-glycerin-soap-base-cubes-376814/


----------



## Robert (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry if it seemed like a dumb question, but many have been the times I've known of (or even seen) someone's having been handed something said to be X that turned out to be Y.

I'll take it the previous owner bought 10 lbs., used 3, and then...?  Any report of hir experience with it?

The only reason I can think of melt-&-pour soap's being harder after going thru the process once than it was to begin with is evaporation of water, so that's probably what's happening.  In that case you'd need to add that amount of water back if you wanted to repeat the process with the same ease.  You shouldn't have to add glycerin.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2013)

She bought 5 lbs of clear and 2 lbs of white. As far as I know, she only made one bar with it and had the same issues I'm having. My mom also has this brand and the same trouble for her. Reading the reviews, its seems to be a low quality base that really doesn't lather well. Thats why I was hoping there might be something I could add that would help. If not, I might just make some pretty imbeds to go in my CP.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 9, 2013)

Why don't you try some with your cp? You can chunk up some of your blue and pour a little m&p to fill in the gaps. I plan to do it since i have 3 mp here but haven't yet.. Would be nice I think.

Just not sure if the cp has to cure for a certain amount of time. Haven't researched that yet.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2013)

I found out that the white base has more lather and isn't near as hard. Still don't like it as soap, feels to waxy but its pretty with cp imbeds in it. I'm going to make some colored transparent for future use as imbeds.
I may make some decorative soap with most of though. It would make neat, really hard cupcakes or other food items.


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am familiar with that brand of MP soap.  Hobby Lobby sells it.  I would mix it with a higher quality MP to improve its overall quality.  It is very hard.  I used it to mix with goats milk MP to make the goats milk soap firmer.  I used 3 parts goats milk with one part of the hard soap to use it up and avoid wasting it.


----------



## Crombie (Aug 10, 2013)

*Cheap Base*

Do you really want to use that cheap base on your own skin - or gift to anyone else to use on their skin?  Most of the bases you find at the craft stores are made in China and there is no regulations whatsoever.  Personally, I would just dump it.  IMHO.


----------



## peepntom (Aug 10, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, its melt and pour glycerin base. Directions say melt, add scent/color and pour into molds. I remelted the bar I made, added a tiny amount of glycerin to see if it will soften up some. It was hard enough that I had trouble cutting it with a crinkle cutter.
> 
> http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/5-pound-clear-glycerin-soap-base-cubes-376814/




i bought 5 pounds of that  matter of fact i just used one of the bars. when i melted it i added some glycerin. has good lather my family loves it!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2013)

I tried adding glycerin, didn't help at all. I also added some water and olive oil to try and soften it up, its hard and oily now. Nasty stuff, I give up trying to actually make a usable soap with the stuff.


----------



## obnaturals (Aug 10, 2013)

I would not use mp from Something Fabulous because it is to harsh.  Also if you have no lather it might depend on your water supply.  Hard water can decrease lather.

If you decide to use the base and not toss it you can add a liquid castille soap such as Dr. Bonners which is sold at Target and Whole Foods where I live.

I had that happen with a base many months ago and once I added Dr. Bronners it burst with a creamy lather however I can not guarantee it will work so purchase a small bottle first to test it.  I added 1 tablespoon per bar or several tablespoons per pound.

If you have any white kaolin clay around that can be added to aid in creaminess and can be used as a shaving soap.    

Hope that helps.


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 11, 2013)

I bought that one time and also found it had zero lather.  I threw mine away.  It was just awful.  But that is a good idea of making cute little shapes and embedding in your good soap.


----------



## peepntom (Aug 12, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> I bought that one time and also found it had zero lather.  I threw mine away.  It was just awful.  But that is a good idea of making cute little shapes and embedding in your good soap.


it had little lather after adding the oils it has good lather. when i get my camcorder ill make a sample vid


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, I'd like to hear about that.


----------



## samirish (Aug 20, 2013)

I dont know what Lush uses in their m&p but wow, it really lathers great. I've never been able to get a good lather in m&p.


----------



## peepntom (Aug 23, 2013)

youtube looked like bad :? 

ive uploaded it to mediafire not sure if it ok to share it 

anyway im trying to find a place to upload the avi

hmm look ok here http://tinypic.com/r/2qhzynr/5


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2013)

peepntom - 

Thanks for sharing! I watched your video and I wondered how much glycerin you added per pound of base.


----------



## peepntom (Aug 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> peepntom -
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I watched your video and I wondered how much glycerin you added per pound of base.



i put in 2 tablespoons per pound and 3 tablespoons jajoba for the 5 pound batch. the scent i used the bars went away fast :lolno: that is my last bar.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm sorry the fragrance faded. What FO did you use?


----------



## peepntom (Aug 24, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm sorry the fragrance faded. What FO did you use?



it didnt fade my family took bars home with them. bergamot and another citrus heehehe smells really good.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2013)

I misunderstood your post.


----------

